# Hazel kidded!!!!!!



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She had twin doelings!!! They are sooo tiny!! A little weak, but doing well! They were born at about 2:00 this afternoon. Will post pics later.  :fireworks::cake:


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh cannot wait to see pictures. Been wondering what was going on with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats do happy they are doing good!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats on twin doelings


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Pictures!!*

Alright, here are some pics!! They are a little stronger now, so that's good. They weighed in at 6.5 and 7 pounds (the one with frosted ears is 6.5 and the one with brown points is 7). They just seem so tiny after not seeing baby goats for a year!!  Plus last year I had big Boer/LaManchas....  So anyway, the sire of these two is Tarzan, a reg. Nubian, and Hazel, a purebred but unregistered LaMancha. I just love their coloring.   :gift:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

@Frosty, I think you are thinking of Hazel the angora. She isn't mine.  I too have been wondering about how she is doing, though. :chin:


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats! They're adorable. My Mancha is pregnant by a Nubian, and I can't wait to see the ears the baby will have.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

DaisyMayFarm said:


> Congrats! They're adorable. My Mancha is pregnant by a Nubian, and I can't wait to see the ears the baby will have.


I have a lamancha pregnant by our nigerian dwarf and I can't wait to see the kids and their ears!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I expected your basic elf ears, out from the head with a little crook in the end, but these two don't have that at all! Their ears are flat on their heads, and tip back! The one with frosted ears looks like a vulcan or something.... :laugh:

Good luck with your girls!! Make sure and post pictures when they are born!!


----------

